# Quelle couleur allez vous choisir pour l'iPhone X ?



## Apple.Geek (16 Septembre 2017)

Alors quelle couleur allez-vous choisir pour votre futur iPhone X. Le décision est plutôt difficile pour moi (même s'il n'y a que deux couleurs). Au moins on a plus d'un mois pour se décider.


----------



## edenpulse (16 Septembre 2017)

Je n'aime pas trop les bords "mirroir" de la version blanche/silver. Trop bling bling pour moi !
Ce sera donc noir !


----------



## Apple.Geek (16 Septembre 2017)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je n'aime pas trop les bords "mirroir" de la version blanche/silver. Trop bling bling pour moi !
> Ce sera donc noir !



Je préfère aussi la tranche noire, mais je ne suis vraiment pas fan du gris sidéral. Un noir plus proche du jet black aurait été plus sympa selon moi. 
Mais pour le modèle argent, j'ai peur que ça fasse bizarre d'avoir l'avant noir et le dos blanc.


----------



## Vanton (16 Septembre 2017)

C'était déjà le cas sur les iPhone  3G et 3GS. Puis sur les 5C. J'aimais beaucoup. C'est sur que ça n'est pas conventionnel. Et c'est justement ce qui me plaisait. Ça a plus de caractère.


----------



## Michael003 (16 Septembre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> C'était déjà le cas sur les iPhone  3G et 3GS. Puis sur les 5C. J'aimais beaucoup. C'est sur que ça n'est pas conventionnel. Et c'est justement ce qui me plaisait. Ça a plus de caractère.


Complètement d'accord, qui plus est, il aurait été suicidaire de rendre la face avant blanche sur cet iPhone X


----------



## Xtrem360 (16 Septembre 2017)

La question reste en suspend de mon côté. J’ai toujours pris l’habitude de prendre le gris sidéral mais étant donné qu’apparemment cette couleur s’use plus vite, j’hésite


----------



## Michael003 (16 Septembre 2017)

Personnellement j'ai eu ma dose avec le Jet Black, besoin de revoir du blanc, sans rayures, d'urgence


----------



## Jura39 (17 Septembre 2017)

J'ai l'impression que le gris sidéral est plus foncé que sur l'iPhone 6


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2017)

On pourra se faire une idée du rendu réel du gris sidéral (et du blanc) sur l'iPhone 8 des vendredi en apple Store. 
On dirais que c'est la même couleur et le même verre entre le X et le 8.


----------



## Michael003 (17 Septembre 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> On pourra se faire une idée du rendu réel du gris sidéral (et du blanc) sur l'iPhone 8 des vendredi en apple Store.
> On dirais que c'est la même couleur et le même verre entre le X et le 8.



Effectivement pour la couleur tu as raison, regarde cette vidéo à 3:16 




Mais pour le verre, celui du X me paraît bien plus épais


----------



## jackpote (18 Septembre 2017)

En tout cas, à part si je suis passé au travers, Apple n'a pas spécifier une différence technique entre le dos en verre de l'iPhone X et du 8.


----------



## tristanWX (18 Septembre 2017)

bonjour,

je suis dans le même K que vous. je ne sais toujours pas quel couleur je vais prendre.
Actuellement Jai I7+ noir mate 
pour les trace de doigt le quel prendre ??


----------



## Jura39 (18 Septembre 2017)

choix difficile


----------



## Gregoryen (18 Septembre 2017)

Justement ! Je recherchais une vidéo ou l’on vois bien l’iPhone blanc et l’iPhone noir car j’hesitait entre les deux alors que j’adore le noir d’habitude. Puis j’ai vue la vidéo d’un YouTubeur en 4K 



Ça m’a confirmé que je préfère le noir ! Le blanc reste magnifique avec ses bords miroir et au niveau de la caméra ça la fait ressortir ! Mais le noir reste selon moi plus classe et sobre magnifique !


----------



## ToM03 (18 Septembre 2017)

je trouve la face arrière un peu bizarre, on a l'impression que le téléphone est super épais et que le verre rajoute une épaisseur un peu comme si il y avait une coque dessus, alors que sur l'iPhone 4 le verre est a fleur


----------



## tristanWX (18 Septembre 2017)

je pense que le noir on verra plus trace de doigt


----------



## Michael003 (18 Septembre 2017)

ToM03 a dit:


> je trouve la face arrière un peu bizarre, on a l'impression que le téléphone est super épais et que le verre rajoute une épaisseur un peu comme si il y avait une coque dessus, alors que sur l'iPhone 4 le verre est a fleur


Tout à fait d'accord 



tristanWX a dit:


> je pense que le noir on verra plus trace de doigt


Je pense pareil que toi, par exemple regarde dans la vidéo au dessus à 6:52 on voit bien les traces de doigt


----------



## tristanWX (18 Septembre 2017)

le noir est le même que 8????


----------



## jackpote (18 Septembre 2017)

Je sais pas si c'est le meme (à mon avis oui) mais en tout cas ils ont le même nom de couleur : Gris Sidéral.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2017)

Soit dit en passant le blanc n'est pas blanc mais argent.


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2017)

J'ai l'impression que le nom d'argent vient de la finition du cerclage et non de la couleur de la face arrière  en verre. Quand tu vois des photos de l'iPhone 8 silver, la face avant et arrière on la meme couleur blanche. Et quand tu vois un Iphone X argent à côté d'un Iphone 8 argent de dos ils ont la meme couleur : blanc


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Septembre 2017)

Quel sujet passionnant !!!


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quel sujet passionnant !!!



LOL

Hé bien pour moi ce sera couleur Invisible, un must-have !!!


----------



## pcnum (19 Septembre 2017)

Design ou fragilité il faut choisir ? il va être beau ton design recouvert d'une coque en plastique ou en caoutchouc.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que le nom d'argent vient de la finition du cerclage et non de la couleur de la face arrière  en verre. Quand tu vois des photos de l'iPhone 8 silver, la face avant et arrière on la meme couleur blanche. Et quand tu vois un Iphone X argent à côté d'un Iphone 8 argent de dos ils ont la meme couleur : blanc



Non, c'est subtil en effet mais il y a bien une différence [emoji6]En fonction de l'éclairage elle peut devenir évidente.

Des photos du 8 en attestent.
- illustration sur le site d'Apple :





- photos de prise en main d'AppleInsider :


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2017)

Oui après réflexion t'as sûrement raison. Cela ne sera pas un blanc immaculé comme peut l'être la face avant de l'iPhone 8.


----------



## Vanton (19 Septembre 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> Oui après réflexion t'as sûrement raison. Cela ne sera pas un blanc immaculé comme peut l'être la face avant de l'iPhone 8.



C'est dommage d'ailleurs... Ive a voulu traiter la coque du 8 comme si elle était d'un bloc alors qu'elle se compose de divers matériaux... Cerclage alu, dos en verre et joints en plastique partout... L'uniformité de la couleur n'arrivera pas à convaincre grand monde que c'est une seule et même pièce ! Le design de l'iPhone 4/4S me semblait plus intelligent... Avec son sandwich assumé de couches de matériaux. 

Je trouve le design du 8 et du X bien moins propre...


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2017)

À la limite ça sera encore plus flagrant sur le 8 du coup. Avec du verre à l'avant et l'arrière mais avec des tons de couleurs proche mais différents. 

Tu coup pour le noir ça a l'air la même chose. Face avant noir et arrière gris sidéral.

Jme langui de jeter un œil vendredi sur ces 8 déjà ce faire une idée.


----------



## robertodino (19 Septembre 2017)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Quel sujet passionnant !!!



Coucou iluro, ça fait un bail, comment va? [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> Coucou iluro, ça fait un bail, comment va?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça va plutôt bien après quelques mois de "faiblesse".
À vrai dire, je n'ai pas grand-chose à dire …
Heureusement, Macomaniac est toujours au top niveau, et j'adore sa pédagogie !


----------



## Macounette (22 Septembre 2017)

Perso, si iPhone X il y aura pour moi (toujours pas décidée), ce sera noir. Après trois iPhones blancs/gris/silver il est temps de revenir au noir... je trouve cela plus esthétique que la version silver/blanc


----------



## jackpote (23 Septembre 2017)

L’un n’est pas vraiment noir et l’autre n’est pas vraiment blanc


----------



## Vanton (24 Septembre 2017)

Oui c’est exactement ça. L’un est gris très clair, l’autre gris très foncé. 
Personnellement je n’aime pas vraiment ce gris foncé... Je le trouve bien moins élégant que le 7 noir de jais ou même les anciens iPhone 4/4S bien noirs


----------



## tristanWX (25 Septembre 2017)

Si le 8et le x sont les meme couleur alors sa sera le noir car ma compagne viens de recevoir le 8+en blanc pur tester et bon je suis très fan 
Le x aura bien sûr le cerclage argent un peu à la façon Apple Watch inox mais bon on verra


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Si le 8et le x sont les meme couleur alors sa sera le noir car ma compagne viens de recevoir le 8+en blanc pur tester et bon je suis très fan
> Le x aura bien sûr le cerclage argent un peu à la façon Apple Watch inox mais bon on verra



Une photo de cet iPhone?


----------



## Vanton (25 Septembre 2017)

tristanWX a dit:


> Si le 8et le x sont les meme couleur alors sa sera le noir car ma compagne viens de recevoir le 8+en blanc pur tester et bon je suis très fan
> Le x aura bien sûr le cerclage argent un peu à la façon Apple Watch inox mais bon on verra



Tu es très fan du 8+ blanc mais tu prendrais un X noir ?


----------



## jackpote (1 Octobre 2017)

Le choix de la couleur est difficile. Je fait que changer d’avis. Quand je me persuade d’une couleur je me dis que l’autre est pas mal non plus.


----------



## alexprod (1 Octobre 2017)

Je vais prendre la couleur argent personnellement, ça change de cette couleur noir, vue et revue


----------



## Xtrem360 (2 Octobre 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> Je vais prendre la couleur argent personnellement, ça change de cette couleur noir, vue et revue



J’ai toujours eu du gris sidéral et cette année j’hésite fortement. 

C’est surement ce « critère » que tu as soulevé qui va me faire pencher vers l’argent.


----------



## Xire (2 Octobre 2017)

J'ai toujours eu depuis mon iPhone 5 du blanc et c'est la première fois que je remets en cause le blanc... Le X est plus harmonieux en noir surtout avec son contour plus discret que celui argenté...


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2017)

C'est pas facile de choisir


----------



## Michael003 (3 Octobre 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> Je vais prendre la couleur argent personnellement, ça change de cette couleur noir, vue et revue


Complètement d'accord, je vais vomir de mon Noir de jais, je n'en peux plus


----------



## Apple.Geek (28 Octobre 2017)

Michael003 a dit:


> Complètement d'accord, je vais vomir de mon Noir de jais, je n'en peux plus



Personnellement j’adore je noir de jais, qui a une couleur magnifique quelque soit la luminosité, je trouve. En revanche le gris sidéral varie énormément selon la luminosité et quelques photos (dont celles du site d’Apple me la font détester), d’où mon choix pour un modèle Argent [emoji2].


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

le contour du Gris Argent ne fait pas trop " Bling Bling "??


----------



## Apple.Geek (29 Octobre 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> le contour du Gris Argent ne fait pas trop " Bling Bling "??



J’aime beaucoup l’Apple Watch Classic en Argent, et de toute façon je pense que la plus part auront une coque (vu le prix du téléphone). Il faut également garder à l’esprit que l’on peu polir l’acier pur contrairement à la version noire.


----------



## Michael003 (29 Octobre 2017)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> Personnellement j’adore je noir de jais, qui a une couleur magnifique quelque soit la luminosité, je trouve. En revanche le gris sidéral varie énormément selon la luminosité et quelques photos (dont celles du site d’Apple me la font détester), d’où mon choix pour un modèle Argent [emoji2].


Je suis d'accord avec toi, le noir de jais pour le coup il brille par tous les temps et j'ai eu la même impression que toi pour le X en gris sidéral, on dirait qu'il est fade, par rapport à l'argent qui brille


----------



## tristanWX (29 Octobre 2017)

bon perso je viens de prendre le noir pour moi et le blanc pour ma blonde
de toute façon il y aura une coque de protection donc le derrière on sen fou un peu


----------



## Apple.Geek (17 Novembre 2017)

J’ai les deux sous la main et enfin de compte, j’ai une préférence pour le modèle noir. 
Le dos est beaucoup plus sombre que ce que je pensais et la tranche en acier gris sidéral se marie parfaitement avec l’écran. 
Je vous mets quelques photos :


----------



## Jura39 (1 Octobre 2018)

Je reviens sur ce sujet 
j'ai pris le black


----------



## melaure (2 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je reviens sur ce sujet
> j'ai pris le black



Toutes mes condoléances ... c'est pour l'enterrement d'Aznavour ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Octobre 2018)

Wouah, ça date, Anouar.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Octobre 2018)

J'ai une sensation curieuse depuis que je suis ce fil.
J'ai un "vieux" iPhone 5C qui fait très précisément ce dont j'ai besoin. Pour préciser mon besoin en la matière …
Il est bleu, et celui de mon épouse est blanc.

Et, en dépit des évolutions technologiques et fonctionnelles de ces "machines", je constate que la préoccupation première est le choix de la couleur du prochain achat, et, la seconde, le nombre d'emojis d'iOS !

À propos, les nouveautés des poignées de mains reste très "communautaires". Quand une main blanche serrera-t-elle une main noire, et réciproquement ?


----------

